# Anyone know the proper name of this gasket?



## jdmzay (4 mo ago)

This is a 2011 Nissan Versa S 1.8L


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On an MR18 the base seals for the tubes are part of the valve cover gasket, I don't think they're obtainable separately.


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

RTV


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

lucas602 said:


> RTV


Not a great idea unless it's a high-durometer type like Ultra Gray, and then be prepared to scrape your a$$ off next time it needs to be replaced. Regular RTV is a no-go in those conditions, it will turn to pudding.


----------

